# czy warto AMD64

## Abam

Hej - zagadnienie nie jest może nowe, ale nic konkretnego nie znalazłem. 

Otóż nabyłem niedawno komputer z superduper prockiem athlona 64bitowym. Postanowiłem od razu wymienić sobie OS. Tak więc instaluję sobie właśnie Gentoo z gazetki L+ (tfu! szejtaniści), ale się dopiero się okazało, że toto co tam oferują jest 32bitowe. 

I tu kieruję takie oto pytanie - czy w tak pięknych okolicznościach przyrody opłaca mi się ściągać instalkę i totamwszystko na AMD64? (Dodać muszę, że na kompie na którym stawiam Gentoo nie mam dostępu do internetu i zmuszony byłbym wtedy do Stage3 tudzież ściągania wszystkiego 'naokoło') Czy też lepiej kontynuować Stage1, ale 32bitowe? 

Pozdrawiam!

----------

## Eeeyeore

Srodowisko 64 bitowe na desktop to jest cacko pracuje od stycznia i zadnych przeciwwskazan nie ma co do funkcjonalnosci i stabilnosci.

Jesli nie masz dostepu do internetu to szybciej bedzie od stage3 i z drugiej plyty binarki na x86_64

Podpowiem moze zebys nie instalowal z opisu z gazety, bo na pewno opis instalacji jest duzo ubozszy niz w handbooku, ktory niedaleko sie tu znajduje.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/pl/base/amd64/technotes/index.xml

Powodzenia

----------

## Woocash

Witam, 

  Ja rowniez nie narzekam, AMD64 mam od nie dawne, bo od 30 sierpnie br., lecz mam pare zastrzezen, nie mozna skompilowac OOo, wtyczek do Ff (flash), oraz nie ma jeszcze kodekow 64 bitowych do mplayera.

Poza tym to wszystko smiaga superancko szybko  :Smile: 

Co do PCIe to rowniez nie ma z nim problemow, dziala bez zarzutow  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## pwe

ja mialem i byłem średnio zadowolony ;/ co d prędkości to spoko, ale mialem wycieki pamięci dochodzące do 1Gb, i to mnie dość wkurzało  :Smile:  no i wyżej wymieniony problemy z bajerami typu Flash i java (j2re nie dałem rady zainstalować :/ )

----------

## ketjow

moim zdaniem sie oplaca.

Dlaczego? poszukaj na forum. Na polskim jest conajmniej jeden watek na ten temat, na forum amd64 co drugi..

----------

## Woocash

Imho, gentoo na AMD64, bedzie w pelni sprawne za ~1rok (wtyczki, OOo, java itp) wtedy bedzie mozna zainstalowac pelne, czyste gentoo (bez srodowiska 32-bitowego)

@ketjow: jaki to temat na polskim forum ? ;>

----------

## Poe

 *Woocash wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @ketjow: jaki to temat na polskim forum ? ;>

 

chocby to

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-359849-highlight-amd+64.html

to

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-317424-highlight-amd+64.html

to

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-347536-highlight-amd+64.html

czy to

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-216451-highlight-amd+64.html

----------

## ketjow

 *Woocash wrote:*   

> Imho, gentoo na AMD64, bedzie w pelni sprawne za ~1rok (wtyczki, OOo, java itp) wtedy bedzie mozna zainstalowac pelne, czyste gentoo (bez srodowiska 32-bitowego)
> 
> @ketjow: jaki to temat na polskim forum ? ;>

 co to znaczy ze jest sprawne? 

 *Woocash wrote:*   

> nie mozna skompilowac OOo, wtyczek do Ff (flash), oraz nie ma jeszcze kodekow 64 bitowych do mplayera. 

 OOo-bin sciagasz i masz, wtyczki do flasha masz z firefoxem 32bitowym, sciagasz jave32bitowa i tez masz. Co do win32codecs to emergujesz mplayer-bin i wszystko hula..

No ale jak juz mowilem a Poe udowodnil, jest juz niejeden watek o tym i mysle ze wzsystko zostalo juz na ten temat powiedziane...

----------

## Woocash

No, ale to jest nadal emulacja 32-bitow, a nie czysty system 64-bitowy

----------

## qermit

 *Woocash wrote:*   

> No, ale to jest nadal emulacja 32-bitow, a nie czysty system 64-bitowy

 to co z tego cała reszta hula na 64 bitowej architektórze. Czyli jest szybciej, lepiej i wydajniej. Poza tym biblioteki z win32codecs sprawiają że to nie jest już czysty system linuxowy?

----------

## Raku

hmmm, z tego co mi wiadomo 64 bity wcale nie oznacza szybciej. Kilka osób przetestowało nawet i dowiodło, że niektóre aplikacje 64-bitowe na platformie SPARC pod Solarisem działają wolniej niż ich 32-bitowe odpowiedniki.

Ktoś robił testy porównawcze systemu 32-bitowego i 64-bitowego pod kątem różnic wydajności?

PS. Wzrost szybkości po zastosowaniu nowego Semprona 64bit wcale nie musi oznaczać tego, że 64 bit jest szybsze. Po prostu procesor może być wydajniejszy (tak samo, jak Athlon XP 2400+ bedzie szybszy od Athlona XP 2200+)

----------

## mbar

Wszystko ma swoje plusy i minusy. Warto zainwestować w AMD64 choćby z jednego powodu: zintegrowany kontroler pamięci. To jest główny powód zwiększenia wydajności systemu. Poza tym, tryb 64-bitowy daje dostęp do większej liczby rejestrów (ale mam wrażenie, niepoparte dowodami, że gcc jeszcze nie potrafi z tego w pełni skorzystać).

----------

## galimedes

 *raku wrote:*   

> hmmm, z tego co mi wiadomo 64 bity wcale nie oznacza szybciej. Kilka osób przetestowało nawet i dowiodło, że niektóre aplikacje 64-bitowe na platformie SPARC pod Solarisem działają wolniej niż ich 32-bitowe odpowiedniki.
> 
> Ktoś robił testy porównawcze systemu 32-bitowego i 64-bitowego pod kątem różnic wydajności?
> 
> PS. Wzrost szybkości po zastosowaniu nowego Semprona 64bit wcale nie musi oznaczać tego, że 64 bit jest szybsze. Po prostu procesor może być wydajniejszy (tak samo, jak Athlon XP 2400+ bedzie szybszy od Athlona XP 2200+)

 

Hm ja czytałem  o *BSD i tam stosuje się taki myk iż kernel space daje się na 64 a user space na 32 i osiąga się naprawdę dobre wyniki jak znajdę ten artykuł to podam link.

Pozdro

----------

## Megabyte

 *raku wrote:*   

> hmmm, z tego co mi wiadomo 64 bity wcale nie oznacza szybciej. Kilka osób przetestowało nawet i dowiodło, że niektóre aplikacje 64-bitowe na platformie SPARC pod Solarisem działają wolniej niż ich 32-bitowe odpowiedniki.
> 
> Ktoś robił testy porównawcze systemu 32-bitowego i 64-bitowego pod kątem różnic wydajności?
> 
> PS. Wzrost szybkości po zastosowaniu nowego Semprona 64bit wcale nie musi oznaczać tego, że 64 bit jest szybsze. Po prostu procesor może być wydajniejszy (tak samo, jak Athlon XP 2400+ bedzie szybszy od Athlona XP 2200+)

 

Jak możesz porównywać SPARC z AMD64?   :Shocked:   Przecież to dwie różne architektury. Pod linuksem nie robiłem żadnych testów ale pod Windows czuć kopa po przejściu na x86_64. Potwierdzają to testy.

----------

## Raku

 *Megabyte wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jak możesz porównywać SPARC z AMD64?
> 
> 

 

ale ja nie porównuję. Po prostu zauważyłem, że 64 bity na sparcach nie oznaczają automatycznie szybszego działania, a czasami wręcz można zauwazyć spowolnienie. 

EDIT: żeby nie było nieporozumień: nie mówię o procesorach 32-bitowych i 64-bitowych, tylko o aplikacjach skompilowanych z wykorzystaniem 64 bitów i normalnie - 32-bitowo.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Przecież to dwie różne architektury.
> 
> 

 

i dlatego pytam, czy ktoś robił podobne testy różnic w wydajności dla Sempronów

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Pod linuksem nie robiłem żadnych testów ale pod Windows czuć kopa po przejściu na x86_64. Potwierdzają to testy.
> 
> 

 

rozumiem, że mówisz o porównianiu Windows XP 32bit z Windows XP 64bit na tym samym procesorze w zastosowaniach domowych (bo serwerowe zastosowania mnie akurat nie interesują, Semprona 64 bit do serwera nigdy nie włożę)? Czy może mówisz o : "Zmieniłem procek na Sepron 64bit i mi gry chodza szybciej" (a system już nie zmieniłem, bo nie wiedziałem, że trzeba) ?

----------

## Megabyte

@raku:

Gdyby różnica pomiędzy x86_64 a x86 polegała tylko na wydłużeniu rejestrów do 64bitów można by się obawiać spadku wydajności. W końcu nie zawsze jest potrzebna duża przestrzeń adresowa i arytmetyka na 64bitach a trzeba na pewno więcej czytać i zapisywać do pamięci, w końcu cześć zmiennych urośnie z 4 do 8 bajtów. Na szczęście zintegrowany kontroler pamięci i podwojenie liczby rejestrów ogólnego przeznaczenia doprowadziła do tego że prawie zawsze widać wzrost wydajności, w niektórych przypadkach nawet ponad 100%!!

Ponieważ programów 64bitowych pod Windows jest bardzo mało sprawdzałem głównie na swoich programach. Jestem w posiadaniu Visual C++ 2005 beta2, który pozwala na kompilacje programów zarówno pod 32 jak i 64bity. Programy odpałem na jednym komputerze na 3 sposoby.

- program 64bit na win XP 64bit

- program 32bit na win XP 64bit

- program 32bit na win XP 32bit

Programy kompilowane były z włączonymi optymalizacjami -O2 pod 32bity i 64bity. Testy wykazały że przy odpalaniu programu 32bit na XP32 a XP64 wykazały różnice do 5% raz na korzyść jednego OS raz na korzyść drugie. Po skompilowaniu programu pod 64bity w najgorszym wypadku odczułem wzrost wydajności o jakieś niecałe 20%. A w specyficznych przypadkach ponad 400%  :Shocked:  .To potwierdza także jak dobry jest VC++ w optymalizowaniu i wykorzystaniu mocy nowej architektury. To samo potwierdzaja testy na różnych stronach np tutaj: http://pclab.pl/art15608-4.html.

PS. Jade na Athlonie 64, niedługo pewnie zmienie na A64 X2 i nie kupowałem po to nowego procka żeby sobie w gry pograć.

----------

